# 2x2x2 bld



## van21691 (Dec 20, 2007)

I searched everywhere in this forum, I just can't find the algorithm for 2x2x2 blindfold. Could someone list the algorithms used for 2x2x2. I know it is the same as 3x3x3 but I am having a hard time using it.
Thanks


----------



## alexc (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, it's just like solving corners on a 3x3, except that it's possible to swap two pieces at once, so you can solve in 3 cycle or 2 cycle.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 21, 2007)

When doing 2x2 BLD, there are many optimizations that can be made with the absense of the edges. For example, orienting three corners is just a Sune. 

2x2 BLD is trivial, though. I don't suggest you try it.


----------

